# Tell me about Cushing's Disease



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww sorry to hear you think you have a problem like this with Teaka. I have no experience with it and I am sure you already have searched on Cushing's, but this link is to a good explanation of it. Dog Cushing Disease - Cushing Disease Treatments for Dogs | petMD

I hope you get a clear answer without too much trouble. It does sound manageable, if that is what is happening.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My friend's senior rescue mix was diagnosed with Cushings. It was manageable with medication and frequent potty breaks. Since he was a Golden Retriever mix that meant lots of walks which will not be a problem with Teaka since she is trained for a potty patch. He was PTS this year, for something unrelated to Cushings. The Cushings was diagnosed 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My Heeler cross had it, but so long ago I am confident they have better medications and management protocols now. When my girl could not fight the side effects any longer, I had to make the decision she would be more comfortable in the hereafter.

Symptoms included vast amounts of water drinking and urine output, but there were other less obvious signs. The water drinking and urine output alone were ample reason to have her seen, so I don't recall the others at this point. It's true. After a time, the good, happy memories spring to mind first .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aw, poor Teaka! 

When will you know if she has Cushing's? I hope you are able to get her to feeling better soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She has a Vet appointment Monday and a Cardiologists appointment Tuesday and I will ask them to rule out Cushing's on Monday.
Her symptoms are not definitive - no increase in water drinking or urination that I can see. The only symptoms I can see is that she has a voracious appetite, and is gaining weight, and an online friend who is a Vet said that her abdomen has the look of a Cushing's dog. Also she has been licking her front paws a lot, which for her is usually an indication that she is anxious or not feeling well. I hope it isn't her heart - she has a murmur, but not the kind that they are terribly worried about progressing and so far she is on no meds for it. Her last Cardiology check-up was only five months ago, and her activity and the rest of her behavior has remained the same.
Anyhow if something is going wrong, I am sure that it will be an early pick-up with these recent and fairly moderate symptoms...


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear -- Cushing's is quite manageable but you do need to stay on top of the testing, meds and food.

Hecuba, who was a mini poo, was diagnosed with Cushing's in November 2013, when she was 15 years old. She had many of the classic symptoms: distended abdomen, great thirst and subsequent urination, voracious appetite, sparse hair on her rump. She also had triglycerides through the roof (as high as 1600 at one point). Ultrasounds ruled out a tumor on her adrenal glands so the assumption was a pituitary tumor. It would have taken an MRI to confirm this, and I did not want her anesthetised so didn't do one.

When she was diagnosed, and put on trilostane, her life improved considerably for almost a year. She was nowhere near as thirsty, although her appetite was enormous. I had recently retired and home cooked for her with all sorts of precise, special additives and we got her triglycerides down to 500 or so. She was alert, energetic for her age, and enjoying getting attention and pets.

If Teaka does go on Cushing's meds, they need to be monitored very carefully with blood tests every few months.

After about a year, she started seizing again and getting agitated. She died at the end of October 2014, almost 16 years old, having had a very good year until the very end.

Good luck!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh dear -- Cushing's is quite manageable but you do need to stay on top of the testing, meds and food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, now that I think of it, I think she has had high triglycerides in previous bloodwork, and is supposed to be taking fish oil, but bad mama forgot about it last month when I was sick, and I have some fresh on order now.
I really, really hate the idea of giving a senior meds because they are so prone to side effects, but I hate the idea of surgery more....
When Taylee was 13 she went on pred for a rather moderate issue, and five days later she had pancreatitis from it, which she ultimately died from after ten days hospitalization.
Nope I don't like meds with side effects one bit...


----------

